# Bike Light Re-Invented



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I broke my Light & Motion Rear light bracket and I was in the market for a new light. 
I found this New light on the market. It uses sensor technology from the mobile phone industry. So the Light can react to you and your bikes movements, it also has a light sensor. The light itself has 90 lumins, so its very bright even in daylight. I also got the front light which has the same tech as the rear, only it has 150 lumins..It also uses lighthouse lens technology to spread the light.
The light doesnt have any external buttons which makes it waterproof. You turn it on by rotating the light to the right and left 3 times. Battery life is said to be around 12 hours.

The company is called See.Sense, a quick Google will find them.

I have made a wee Video of how it works.

Here are a few pics of mine fitted...


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Great idea prices at first seem a little perhaps high

http://seesense.co


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

packard said:


> Great idea prices at first seem a little perhaps high
> 
> http://seesense.co


I paid £36 for my Light&Motion light.

I did a Discount code search and I found CYCLINGULSTER10
Which got me another 10% off. I ended up getting mine for £40.65.

In saying that I was able to collect from there head office as its 25 miles from my work.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I took a picture this morning on my way to work. I had the bike in the car from the night before. This pic was taken from about 50m. I tried a pic from 100m but the phone camera couldn't get it. At 100m I could see the light flashing even thought at this distance the car tail lights had vanished and only the solid fog light and my flashing see.sense light where visible through the Fog.

This is only their 90 Lumen rear light, It can match a standard car fog light for Light output. They make a 150 Lumen version. Now that would get a car drivers attention..


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

buck-egit said:


> ...They make a 150 Lumen version. Now that would get a car drivers attention..


It would also get you plenty abuse from drivers especially here in Glasgow, I've a Moon Shield 60 and that gets me plenty of "Your back light's too bright mate" comments from vehicles coming up from the rear


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Only problem with this car drivers or other cyclists behinding you puuting two-and-two together that the quicker flashing means you're stopping.


----------

